# Plain black low thin cycling socks



## Drew Eckhardt (Nov 11, 2009)

Where can I find plain black low thin cycling socks, like NLZ sold until they became permanently out of stock?

Plain. Black. Requiring no matching.
No logo so I can wear them riding. Or business casual. Whatever.
Low. They're socks, not ladies' leggings.
Thin, so they fit inside my cycling shoes with both my feet and insoles.

$3/pair would be a good price. They're socks, not spun gold.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Boy&apos;s Sock/Winter Thermal Casual Soft Cotton Sport Mesh Ventilate Sock 2Pcs New | eBay

I use these.

I have a size 9.5 or so foot and they fit perfect.

Perfect cycling socks for me.

I have both black and white, only wear the white now with white shoes. Used to wear the black with black shoes.

Overall they're thin. The top is mesh, you can see your toes through it. The cuff is a normal cuff.

Try a pair.


----------



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

Swiftwick


----------



## askmass (Sep 28, 2009)

Migen21 said:


> Swiftwick
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


Love 'em, but he doesn't want any logos and they are not exactly value priced, either.

Never mind ladies leggings, but I'm running higher lengths now too because for long days it does add some helpful compression to the soleus.


----------



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

askmass said:


> Love 'em, but he doesn't want any logos and they are not exactly value priced, either.


Small white logo just at the top edge of the shoe line - not exactly a clashing color scheme. 

Low on the ankle

Less than $10 a pair. 

Will last forever.

https://www.backcountry.com/swiftwi...v8D7n7uveI2RWHSVbR2CiUFM65INuUr4aAn0dEALw_wcB











I personally prefer the slightly taller version (just below the bottom of the calf). 










I've had a couple of pairs of these going on three years, and they still look new.

Edit: they come in eleventy different lengths and color combinations.

https://www.swiftwick.com/shop/products/color/black-socks


----------



## askmass (Sep 28, 2009)

I was sold on Swiftwick years ago, so you don't have to sell me on them, Migen21. 

But again, he said no logo (so he can use them casual too) and he wants something in the 3 bucks a pair range, so... Swiftwick isn't it the answer.


----------



## kiwisimon (Oct 30, 2002)

Wiggle | Wiggle Essentials Low Cuff Cycle Socks - Twin Pack | Cycling Socks

They do the trick. TBH, I have never worn socks except in the winter to keep my feet warm. Skin is waterproof and my shoes fit.


----------



## Methodical (Jul 21, 2012)

Swiftwick does offer black socks with no logo for active/business just as the OP wants, but not in the $3 price range.

For what you want you will have to be very patient and catch a really great sale or hit the flee market circuit.


----------



## amicus (Mar 2, 2007)

Drew Eckhardt said:


> Where can I find plain black low thin cycling socks, like NLZ sold until they became permanently out of stock?
> 
> Plain. Black. Requiring no matching.
> No logo so I can wear them riding. Or business casual. Whatever.
> ...


https://feetures.com/collections/mens-hidden-socks#!/


----------



## twinkles (Apr 23, 2007)

I've been wearing Hanes xtemp liner socks for years. Some have a pattern but I don't think it can be seen above the shoe. I never throw them in the dryer and they still pill up some, but it doesn't effect the performance. They are cheap and available anywhere.


----------



## AndreSF (Sep 23, 2013)

https://ridgesupply.com/shop/theerrydayblackrunner


----------

